
Will Data Science Be Ever Automated - yadavrohit
https://analyticsdrift.com/will-data-science-be-ever-automated/
======
streetcat1
Not sure how we jumped from data science automation to self-driving cars.

The question is not if data science can be automated, but if, let say 80 % of
it can be automated. I would argue for a big yes.

